# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Roda na Anteni, Zagreb :-)

## e-mama

Ne mogu vjeroavti da nitko još nije otvorio ovu temu (gledala sam, čini se da nije...)- RODA (tj. osoba iz Rode) se vrlo duhovito javila s uspješnom kontra-šalom na provokaciju Milivoja Luleka!  
Više na http://www.antenazagreb.hr/news.php?newsId=17425
Svaka čast na ideji   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## e-mama

Još ako je stvarno bila "zdrava" torta, svaka čast i na trudu i odricanju  :Wink:

----------


## Kosjenka

A jeste mu ga  :Laughing:

----------


## srecica

Zakon  :D

----------


## bubasparac

Ma svaka čast Luleku što, za razliku od nekih, zna primit šalu na svoj račun...

----------


## MIJA 32

bravooo :D

----------


## filip

svaka čast,ja sam se nasmijala do suza..... :Smile: ))))

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Genijalno, bravo za RODE...  :Smile:

----------


## niky88

Svaka vam čašt.....nasmijala sam se do suza a i mm i moja svekrva kada sam im prepričala!!!!Bravo!!!!!!! :D   :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

ja sam slusala luleka kad je zvao, nisam tad znala da je zvao rodu, ali moram priznati da sam bila odusevljena kako je zena reagirala. 
dakle ivarice   :Naklon:  , pogotovo za ono pa sto se niste ozenili svojom mamom.
a ovo za tortu sam cula na pol uha i nije mi bilo jasno sta su se rode uhvatile luleka, tek su mi za vikend ispricali da je to nastavak.

----------


## kloklo

Ivarica rulez!  :D

----------


## tonili

Smijala sam se pol dana!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AndrejaMa

smijala sam sa i ja....
a tek MM kad sam mu poslala linkove.....  :Laughing:

----------


## Marsupilami

Ivarica svaka cast   :Laughing:  

A i Lulek, treba biti faca i priznati poraz  :D

----------


## mio-mao

Ma kad ste uspjele Luleka ostaviti bez testa... svaka čast!!! "A kaj se niste onda oženili za svoju mamu".... savršeno!!!! Šećer na kraju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Nera

GENIJALNO!
A recept za tortu sjajan!  :Laughing:

----------

